# Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )



## Hooper (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Wollte mal anfragen ob jemand von euch Angel-Erfahrungen in  (EDIT) FRIESLAND (Südwestlich Zwaagwesteinde,Prinses-Margriet-Kanaal, Sneeker Meer, Hegener Meer, Ijsselmeer) sammeln konnte. D.h. welche Fische beissen da, welche Köder etc.
Habe diese Frage schon mal vor 2 Jahren gestellt, aber keine Antworten erhalten.
Man konnte damals vor Ort ne Angelerlaubnis für eine Handangel für 10 € kaufen, darf dann aber nicht blinkern und nicht schleppen (kein Angelschein nötig). Ist aber ok so...

Möchte da diesen Monat Juni vom Boot aus angeln.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tips für mich!

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen vom Sept 2006 poste ich hier einfach mal:

"Yachturlaub in Nord-Holland gemacht (kein Bootsführerschein erforderlich!), Start in Zwaagwesteinde runter zum Bergumer Meer übers Sneeker und Hegener Meer, dazwischen viele größe und kleine Känale (Wunderschön!) Sportvisakte gekauft für 10 €, auch für einen Mitfahrer (Angelschein nicht notwendig). Damit ist das Angeln in u.a. dieser Region (Berufschifffahrtswege) pro Person mit 1 Handangel und eingeschränkter Köderwahl (Mais, Wurm, Teig etc.) fürs laufende Jahr erlaubt.

Viele Einheimische angeln hier mit der Stipprute auf Weißfisch(e) die hier wirklich reichhaltig sind, habe während der Zeit niemanden auf den Kanälen gesehen der auf Raubfisch(e) mit Köderfisch oder Kunstköder angelt. Mein Angelerfolg war eher mäßig mit den erlaubten Ködern + entsprechendem Anfüttern (Brassen, Barsche, Rotaugen, Aale, Barsche). Nichts großes außer die Aale, die beißen hier nachts wirklich super...
In den großen Seen kann man bestimmt alles angeln, jedoch habe ich dort selber kaum geangelt und somit keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. Hier findet man auch viele Schleppangler mit Booten....

Leider lässt die Wasserqualität offensichtlich in dieser Region zu Wünschen übrig. Der Trübheitsgrad ist immens hoch, teilweise auch begleitet von üblen Gerüchen des Wassers. Sehr wahrscheinlich eine Folge von der Überdüngung in dieser landwirtschaftlich intensiv genutzten Region (Schweinzucht, Rinderfarmen, Geflügelfarmen) und Abwässern der Orte und Städte etc.. Zudem leistet der intensive Wassermotorsport einen Beitrag. Oftmals haben bspw. nur größere Yachten Chemische Toiletten und Abwasserauffangkanister. Bei den übrigen werden die Abwässer und Fäkalien unmittelbar in den Kanal gespült. Somit kann ich diese eigentlich landschaftlich wunderschöne Region als Angelrevier (und als Badegewässer) nur bedingt empfehlen. Die Angelei ist hier ausgeprägte "Geschmackssache". Wer also wirklich saubere Angelgewässer bevorzugt, wird hier sehr wahrscheinlich enttäuscht - jedoch habe ich auch schon Aalangler gesehen, die am Rhein unmittelbar am Einlauf einer Großkläranlage gefischt haben..."

Über einen Erfahrungsaustausch wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar! 
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Hooper


----------



## gimli (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



> Habe diese Frage schon mal vor 2 Jahren gestellt, aber keine Antworten erhalten.


Hallo Hooper,

ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass du damals keine Antworten bekommen hast, denn es bedarf schon eines großen Vorstellungsvermögens Nordholland mit Friesland zu vergleichen – sprich nach Angelmöglichkeiten in Nordholland zu fragen und in Friesland rumschippern. |supergri



> Möchte da diesen Monat Juni vom Boot aus angeln.
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tips für mich!



Kaufe dir diesmal einen VISpas.


----------



## Hooper (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



gimli schrieb:


> ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass du damals keine Antworten bekommen hast, denn es bedarf schon eines großen Vorstellungsvermögens Nordholland mit Friesland zu vergleichen – sprich nach Angelmöglichkeiten in Nordholland zu fragen und in Friesland rumschippern. |supergri



Ok, ok, bin wohl nicht so ein Fachmann für Holland wie du #t- jedoch glaube ich, ist für eigentlich jeden klar, der meinen Beitrag liest, dass ich nicht die Provinz Nord-Holland meine, sondern den Norden der Niederlande, da ich es ja auch "Gewässermäßig" präzisiert habe. 

Und bitte bitte, wenn Ihr Tips habt - so wie das mit dem VISpas - schreibt doch auch eine Erläuterung warum...

Grüße
Hooper


----------



## Jogibär (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Hallo Hooper,

Warum Vispas? Nun, weil  es die Sportvisakte nicht mehr gibt und seit 2007 neue Regeln in Holland gelten. Ich will das jetz aber nicht nochmal aufwärmen. Schau dich mal auf der Internetseite von gimli um. Da findest Du alle Infos die du brauchst.
Übrigens mit dem Vispas darfst Du dann in den darin genannten Gewässern auch mit zwei Ruten und mit allen Ködern auf alle Fische angeln. (natürlich nur ausßerhalb der Schonzeiten und außerhalb der Ködersperrzeiten)      

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## Hooper (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Hallo,

danke für die Info. Habe danach nicht vorher gesucht, da ich mich mit Angeln in den Niederlanden seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr beschäftigt habe.

Die Seite von Gimli ist wirklich sehr informativ. Den Infos entnehme ich, dass wohl für mich der normale VISpas am besten geeignet ist - nicht der kleine VISpas. Ich finds ungeheurlich, dass man anscheinend mit dem kleinen VISpas die Tiere zurücksetzen muss:v, da ich eigentlich nur angeln möchte, wenn ich zumindest potentiell die Tiere auch essen möchte/kann (obwohl m.E. teilweise die Wasserqualität in zB Friesland nicht die beste ist).
Wie blöde ich so eine Regelung finde, erläutere ich besser hier nicht weiter

Gruß
Hooper


----------



## Jogibär (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



Hooper schrieb:


> Wie blöde ich so eine Regelung finde, erläutere ich besser hier nicht weiter


 
rrriiiiiichtiiiiiiig! Was dann daraus werden kann, hast Du ja sicherlich auch schon gelesen. Du bist ja anscheinend nicht erst seit gestern im Forum


----------



## gimli (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



> Den Infos entnehme ich, dass wohl für mich der normale VISpas am besten geeignet ist



Richtig #6, denn sonst hätte ich "Kleine VISpas" geschrieben.


----------



## Hooper (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Ok, danke für Eure Hinweise. Eine letzte Frage - habe das nicht auf den entsprechenden Seiten gefunden : den (deutschen) Angelschein braucht man nach wie vor in den Niederlanden NICHT,um diesen VISpass zu bekommen, oder???
Gruß
Hooper


----------



## Jogibär (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



Hooper schrieb:


> den (deutschen) Angelschein braucht man nach wie vor in den Niederlanden NICHT,um diesen VISpass zu bekommen, oder???



ebenfalls richtig


----------



## gimli (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*



> Eine letzte Frage - habe das nicht auf den entsprechenden Seiten gefunden :den (deutschen) Angelschein braucht man nach wie vor in den Niederlanden NICHT,um diesen VISpass zu bekommen, oder???



Erstaunlich,|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes oder du besuchst die falschen Seiten...



			
				Angeln-in-den-Niederlanden Startseite schrieb:
			
		

> *Anmerkung:*
> Der deutsche Angel- bzw. Fischereischein besitzt in den Niederlanden keine Gültigkeit. Man braucht ihn also nicht mitzunehmen insofern man einen besitzt. Da mir diese Frage immer wieder gestellt wird, habe ich es hier nun auch vermerkt. Eine Fischereiprüfung ist also keine Voraussetzung, um das Angeln in den Niederlanden ausüben zu können. Nur die niederländischen Dokumente, Bestimmungen und Regelungen, die auf dieser und den folgenden Seiten beschrieben und erklärt sind, besitzen dort ihre Gültigkeit.


----------



## denilein (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratich habe ne frage ich habe kein angelschein aber mein vater aber ich noch mien fater sind in ein angelsport ferein  könen wier dan trozdem eine Vispas kaufen im angel gechäft oder mus man in so ein ferein sein dafür  
und noch ne frage kam man eine erlaubnis direkt in holland auch kaufen für ne woche|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## denilein (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

ich habe ne frage ich habe kein angelschein aber mein vater aber ich  noch mien fater sind in ein angelsport ferein  könen wier dan trozdem  eine Vispas kaufen im angel gechäft oder  mus man in so ein ferein sein dafür  
und noch ne frage kam man eine erlaubnis direkt in holland auch kaufen  für ne woche


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Da oben wo du bist kann mann auch Wochenscheine kaufen.


----------



## Nanninga (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Hallo,

schau mal in diesen LinK:

http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Vieles in deutsch.

Angle auch in den Niederlanden, in der Nachbarprovinz-Groningen-

Habe mein Wissen aus dieser Homepage und komme in den ganzen  Niederlanden damit gut zurecht.

In dem *Linkverzeichnis des Vereins* kannst Du weitere Info-Adressen anklikken.
Bin jetzt da auch im Verein.

Petri Heil und Tot Ziens

       Nanni#h


----------



## L!mmerikkx (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Nord-Holland (Zwaagwesteinde,Sneeker Meer,Hegener Meer,Ijsselmeer) )*

Moin ich fahre seit 22 Jahren nach Lemmer und seit 19 Jahren angel ich da oben. Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile, so denke ich, viel gesammelt. Gleich in 2 Stunden fahre ich wieder für ne Woche da hoch.  Wenn ich zurück bin werde ich mal mehr schreiben. Bzw. Bericht erstatten... Wird zwar nicht viel kommen, da so gut wie alles Schonzeit hat


----------

